# Testicular sperm extraction by incision



## coderguy1939

Doctor performed an incisional testicular sperm extraction for cryopreservation.  I know about S4030, but this is a self-pay account.  Would this be an unlisted code, 55899, or biopsy of testes, incisional, 54505?  Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## mbort

Since this is a self pay, you should still be able to use the S code or are you looking to associate it with a different code to come up with a fee?


----------



## lavanyamohan

coderguy1939 said:


> Doctor performed an incisional testicular sperm extraction for cryopreservation.  I know about S4030, but this is a self-pay account.  Would this be an unlisted code, 55899, or biopsy of testes, incisional, 54505?  Any input would be appreciated.



Hello,
can give 54505, 55870, may be.


----------



## coderguy1939

I'm just looking for the most appropriate code.  S codes are generally used for BC/BS patients and they get kicked out of the electronic billing regularly.  If I wasn't going to use an S code, would an unlisted code be more appropriate?


----------

